#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  IS CODES- indian standards

## ehtisham

Hey evryone 
can i have the below INDIAN STANDARDS"






IS CODES:

1. 3809
2. 9457
3. 12349
4. 12407
5. 11360
6. 2189
7. 926
8. 940
9. 957:1976(part 1)
10. 2878
11. 11360


12. 5105
13. 2190
14. 884 : 1985
15. 6382
16. 1646
17. 12349
18. 14689
19. 9583See More: IS CODES- indian standards

----------


## msureshram

have got most of the Indian standards.

----------


## amshah

> have got most of the Indian standards.



waiting for your sharing !!!!!!!!

----------


## cpwd

most of the IS codes you requested are available at jugarcorp.com

----------

